# Legend Force



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

So I was walking through Home Depot yesterday and saw a Legend Force 24in., 206cc snow blower for $499. It's certainly an entry level machine, but for the price it didn't look half bad. Does anyone know anything about these blowers?

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

where is it built? maybe a clue to your question.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

If you are looking at two stage blowers and they are priced below $600 you can bet on the factory being in China and you are buying a cheap imitation of someone else's design. .


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Legend Force is a bit of an enigma. The 2 stage have LCT engines and it's hard to pinpoint a manufacturer. The legend force single stage models look like Briggs and Stratton Snapper and Simplicity clones and have Briggs engines. So.....?????


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

pulled the warranty up in the Hd site , only thing solid is to call yardmax for warranty coverage, still leaves where is yard max made 
auger wise look at those teeth om chainsaw like


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

It seems to have a LCT engine on it, maybe just another version with a new name that only they sell, seems to of replaced the power smart brand which also had a few years using LCT engines but wasn’t a very high quality and at the same price point as these.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

yes a 208 cc 7hp lct motor w electric 120 start, + head lamp and heated grips, friction disc drive the warranty is from yardmax and (*YARDMAX* products are *manufactured* in state-of-the-art facilities in China. )








Legend Force 24 in. Two-Stage Gas Snow Blower with Electric Start THDSKU1 - The Home Depot


This compact, heavy-duty, dual-stage snow blower easily handles snowfalls in excess of a foot or more while clearing a 24 in. path through the snow. Key features that make snow blowing a breeze with this



www.homedepot.com


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Dauntae said:


> It seems to have a LCT engine on it, maybe just another version with a new name that only they sell, seems to of replaced the power smart brand which also had a few years using LCT engines but wasn’t a very high quality and at the same price point as these.


I thought that this line might be replacing the Power Smart brand too. Although I know Power Smart does not have a great reputation, I have had 2 products of there's that I'm actually pretty happy with. A lawn edger (that I just replaced the carb. in and has never run bettet) and a wheeled leaf blower that starts on the first pull every time.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

They make a few things that were decent, the single stage blower seems on par with the MTD machines and at least the LCT engines are good as Ariens and Husquvarna both use them


----------

